# Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen



## Oaktree (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

in unserer Gegend haben wir einen interessanten Fluss bis maximal 10 Meter breite. Er erstreckt sich über weite Strecken und wirkt sehr oft strukturlos.

Mich würde es mal interessieren den ganzen Fluss bzw, einen Teil mit dem Kajak oder dem Kanu abzufahren um ein gesamtes Streckenbild vom Fluss  zu erhalten bzw. ein Gefühl für die Tiefe in den einzelnen Bereichen zu entwickeln. 

Nun zu meiner Frage, interessant wäre ein Gerät, welches einen Streckenverlauf speichert. Ideal wäre es natürlich wenn die gesamte breite des Flusses kartografiert wird und etwaige Löcher oder tiefen speichert.

Der Fluss wird im Durchschnitt ca. 2 Meter tief/flach sein. 

Eventuell hat einer Ideen, wie man so etwas verwirklichen kann.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## mekongwels (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*

Wenn du Echolot hast mit dem du die die Daten aufzeichnen (loggen) kannst, deine gewünschte Strecke abfahren!
Mit diesen Daten das Programm "Reefmaster" (Kaufprogramm) füttern und dir eine eigene Tiefenkarte erstellen!


----------



## Oaktree (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*

Das klingt schon einmal sehr gut. Gibt es eventuell vorschläge zu einem Gerät? Ich sehe leider kein Licht bei der Menge an Geräten. Wie gesagt, will ich das Gerät auf einem Kajak anbringen und damit einen Fluss abfahren und die Strecke loggen.


----------



## Dominik.L (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*

achte auf jeden fall darauf dass das gerät sowohl gps als auch echolot hat (ist zwar eigtl logisch, aber man weiß ja nie  )
ich z.B. benutze das lowrance elite 4 hdi und erstelle auch karten mit reefmaster. dürfte ideal für deinen einsatz auf einem kajak sein, da es klein ist und doch alle wichtigen funktionen hat.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> achte auf jeden fall darauf dass das gerät sowohl gps als auch echolot hat (ist zwar eigtl logisch, aber man weiß ja nie  )
> ich z.B. benutze das lowrance elite 4 hdi und erstelle auch karten mit reefmaster. dürfte ideal für deinen einsatz auf einem kajak sein, da es klein ist und doch alle wichtigen funktionen hat.



Das ist soweit richtig, aber ganz wichtig ist,
dass das Gerät zusätzlich einen SD-Schacht zum aufbehmen hat.


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*

Hi, auch hier noch mal ein Aufruf:
Ich finde das Thema nach wie vor interessant und frage mich immer noch,  wie die vom Echolot gesammelten Daten abgelegt werden. Ich habe Zugang  zu professionellen Programmsystemen aus dem CAD/GIS-Bereich, mit denen  ich solche Karten erstellen könnte, wenn ich die Grundlagen damit  verarbeiten kann.
Deshalb an der Stelle nochmal ein Aufruf: Kann mir jemand sagen wie die  Daten erfasst werden, im besten Fall sogar eine Beispieldatei schicken?

Grüße JK


----------



## Seewolf 01 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*

Hier wird dir bestimmt geholfen.

http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php


----------



## Paragon (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*

Hallo Oaktree,

was du benötigen würdest um deinen Fluss mit einer Fahrt komplett zu scannen ist ein Humminbird Onix und dazu Autochart Pro von Humminbird. Was du nicht hören wollen wirst: Die Sachen werden mehr als dein Angelkajak kosten, selbst wenn du ein Native Watercraft Slayer Propel besitzen solltest #c

Aaaaber und das ist eigentlich viel wichtiger- es gibt keine Technologie, die das, was du suchst in deinem Fluss kann. Er ist dafür viel zu flach. 

Tipp: Der Fluss ist 10 Meter breit und 2 Meter tief ja? Er fließt, ich vermute nicht super langsam oder er wird zumindest ab und an Hochwasser haben, falls er langsam fliesst? Lies doch einfach das Wasser. Es wird dir alles erzählen...

Wenn du das nicht kannst, buch dir einen Fliegenfischer Guide für einen Tag, der die Strecke mit dir ablatscht. Er wird dir jeden Gumpen, jeden dicken Stein und sonstige Strukturen anhand von Strömungsbildern die man auf der Wasseroberfläche ablesen kann anzeigen.


----------



## Oaktree (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*

Das klingt auch nach einer interessanten Möglichkeit. Ich denke dafür ist die Struktur bzw. die Flusstiefe doch zu unterschiedlich. Zwischen Hochwasser und Niedrigwasser im extremen Sommer liegen mindestens 3 Meter. Selbst da fällt es schwer eine Struktur an der Wasseroberfläche zu lesen.

Ich glaube die einzige Möglichkeit besteht darin, bei Hochwasser die Strecke abzufahren und dann bei NW die Differenz abzuziehen.

Der Fluss nennt sich übrigens Hunte.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunte


----------



## Oaktree (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*

Ich habe mir nun auf der Boot das Lowrance Elite 4 Chirp zu einem guten Kurs gekauft. Bietet die Funktion eine Tiefenkarte zu erstellen und über die Hauseigene App in der Community zu teilen. Sobald ich mit dem Boot aufs Wasser komme, wird die erste Karte erstellt.


----------



## -Lukas- (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*



Oaktree schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nun auf der Boot das Lowrance Elite 4 Chirp zu einem guten Kurs gekauft. Bietet die Funktion eine Tiefenkarte zu erstellen und über die Hauseigene App in der Community zu teilen. Sobald ich mit dem Boot aufs Wasser komme, wird die erste Karte erstellt.





Darf ich fragen wo und für wie viel?

MfG


----------



## Skorpio (19. März 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Fluss mit Echolot erstellen*

Hallo

Du könntest das zB. mit einem Humminbird 859cxi HD/DI oder Helix 5 + einer AutoChart Karte machen.

Info: Schlageter, MyBait ect...

MfG​


----------

